

51% of newspaper executives think they can charge for online content - jrwoodruff
http://www.niemanlab.org/2009/09/lots-of-data-to-mull-on-charging-for-online-content/

======
jrwoodruff
A few data points extracted from the slides by the author that I also found
interesting:

\- Seventy percent of core loyalists online are also readers of the print
edition (meaning they subscribe or they picked up a copy in the past seven
days).

\- Newspaper sites made next to no revenue from behaviorally targeted ads or
local search advertising in 2008.

\- Classified advertising accounts for 16% to 22% of online revenue for
newspapers, though that’s expected to decline this year.

